# Where to fish near AC......?



## caldaqui (Jul 12, 2004)

Friends and I are heading to AC for some free money( yeah right!) ..... I want to do some fishing while I am there......is it too cold to fish now or do I still have chance at some pullage..?

thanks in advance...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

HERE


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings caldaqui!

Stripers should still be cruising the jetties (including the T-Jetty) and the beaches from Brigantine to Longport. In addition, there are several party boats (head boats) that will be targeting bottom fish. There are also dozens of charter boats that will be available for offshore tuna or inshore stripers and blues.

As for "too cold", that's a personal choice. The fish go by water temps, which are currently hanging close to the 50 degree mark. Weatherwise, it can get too cold for fishermen, especially at night (when stripers hit best.) 

Good luck at the casinos, and let us know what you catch if you go fishing....


----------

